# Castalla Internacionale



## trantes (Jul 4, 2014)

Hi! Does any one on the forum live in Castalla Internacionale? We are looking to buy in the Castalla/Sax/Tibi area and I can only find really old threads on the forum. Can anyone tell me what it's like there? Is there much crime? Is there a bus route into Castalla nowadays? We like the houses with underbuilds but we want to make sure the area is thriving. 

Thanks


----------



## GallineraGirl (Aug 13, 2011)

trantes said:


> Hi! Does any one on the forum live in Castalla Internacionale? We are looking to buy in the Castalla/Sax/Tibi area and I can only find really old threads on the forum. Can anyone tell me what it's like there? Is there much crime? Is there a bus route into Castalla nowadays? We like the houses with underbuilds but we want to make sure the area is thriving. Thanks


My cousin has a holiday villa there. He spends a few months a year there. It is lovely with great views. However, Castalla can be a VERY cold place at times during the winter, so heating would be needed. I know that houses are not selling there at the moment ( however, this is true of most places). I know of someone who has had a house for sale there for a very long time ( at least 2 years). My impression is that you would definitely need a car to live there. If, you like I could ask imy cousin if he can answer your other questions.


----------



## trantes (Jul 4, 2014)

Hi - thanks a lot for replying. That would be great if your cousin could tell us anything else. We usually go and stay with family in Villena so we've not spent a lot of time in Castalla, so any information would be really useful. We spent a week there a while back but there was a problem with the swimming pool contract and there loads of frogs hopping about! It must have been resolved as photos look nice now but we obviously want to be aware of potential problems. Thanks again.


----------



## GallineraGirl (Aug 13, 2011)

trantes said:


> Hi - thanks a lot for replying. That would be great if your cousin could tell us anything else. We usually go and stay with family in Villena so we've not spent a lot of time in Castalla, so any information would be really useful. We spent a week there a while back but there was a problem with the swimming pool contract and there loads of frogs hopping about! It must have been resolved as photos look nice now but we obviously want to be aware of potential problems. Thanks again.


I will send him an email.


----------



## GallineraGirl (Aug 13, 2011)

GallineraGirl said:


> I will send him an email.


He says:



'1) Yes We live for the next two months on Castalla Internacional and alternate between the UK and Castalla Internacional otherwise known as Los Campellos.
2) Castalla Internacional has like many areas suffered due to the economic downturn but is now reviving, it has two bars/cafes in walking distance and events at weekends throughout the summer months. However there are many new international residents as well as Spanish families moving in as prices have been reduced particularly in the lower community areas, higher density of building together with villa’s and apartments etc. Our villa is on the M1 development and is much more spacious and private. M1 benefits from some larger plots and the amazing mountain vistas and you can see for miles towards Tibi, Ibi and Onil.
3) Crime is very low and Castalla Internacional is regularly patrolled by the Policia Local.
4) Castalla town centre is very Spanish and has three large supermarkets such as Mercadona, Consum and Aldi. Castalla town is 5minutes by car and enjoys street markets on Tuesdays and Saturdays.
5) We would be happy to talk to you about our villa, it is not currently on the market but we might be interested in selling at the right price.'

I hope this helps.


----------

